# need help finding an old Westinghouse breaker



## starbase89 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hello.

Let me start off by saying that I am not an electrician. I am currently studying electrical engineering in college, if that helps.

I am the Director of Buildings and Grounds at the InfoAge Science/History Learning Center and Museum, located in Wall, NJ. We are in need of a fairly old Westinghouse automatic circuit breaker. From what I know so far, it is made by Westinghouse, and it has 1936 stamped on it. It is a three phase, 100 amp model.

Now some background...

The site I work/volunteer at started as a Marconi Wireless Receiving Station, proceeded to be the headquarters of the RCA corporation, and later, the Camp Evans Signal Laboratories, which it remained until closing in 1998. 

After the Army, the property and buildings were turned over for use by the town. 37 Acres of the site became the InfoAge Science/History Learning Center. Our entire staff is volunteer, from the director to the guy who mows the lawns. 

The army left the site with an electrical system befitting, well, an army base. 13.2k volts comes down off the poles into a BMF transformer, where it is dropped to 4200 volts. It is then sent to a bank of 1950's switchgear, which distributes the power to the site's eight 1942-vintage substations, where it is turned into standard, usable stuff.

Everything we do, despite current codes, is generally grandfathered in. We recently had an air conditioning system donated that we found we could not energize because we would need an additional breaker. This is what the breaker is for.

Last thing.

Any actual work done is performed by a licensed electrician.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Try contacting these guys.. they have branches all over the country.. http://www.avonelec.com/


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

I might have something for that but need to know the catalog# from the breaker nameplate, a photo would be helpful too.


----------

